# 5/17 Centre PA ride, 50 miles



## ridelugged (May 1, 2007)

ridelugged.com is hosting a spring ride on the 19th. its free so you should come. 
all the details at http://ridelugged.com/2007/05/01/centre-county-spring-ramble/

Basically, its going to be a casual, 50 mile mixed surface ride, without a sag wagon or registration or anything like that. We'll start at 9 am, and get back whenever. No racing mentalities, this ride is gunna be about talking and eating and meeting new people and taking pictures for that cycling blog you have that no one reads.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bummers, I work Saturdays.

BTW just a note for ridelugged-you might want to check out the RBR Commuting/Touring forum for ride reports that I think you would enjoy.


----------



## ridelugged (May 1, 2007)

*Work? Dont you have sick days?*

I have an MB-1 too, with dirt drops. I set it up as a SS. It just came to me as a frame, so I didnt feel obligated to keep it authentic. I threw the white ind eno group on it, and got some nitto bits to round out the package. I recently scored some sketchy grey tioga psycos tires, to give it that early 90s feel. (mine is a 93, white, and it originally came with the WTB designed grey specialized tires, i think the ground control)


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I am a Waterford man.*



ridelugged said:


> I have an MB-1 too...


MB1 is how I signed the Quality Control sheets (my initials plus #1) when I worked in GTs Santa Ana (and Huntington Beach) factory.

I don't take sick days because I run my own business.

Does sound like a ride right up our alley though.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Yep, it is kind of tough to take sick days when you are the owner. It is the same for me. However, it does allow me to get out and ride some during the day, which would never happen if I were working at a firm. Could you see me asking the managing partner if I could go out at 1:00 for a 2 1/2 to 3 hour ride. I think the partner would start laughing at me.


----------

